# CSTS in BC



## HighestB (Jan 3, 2013)

I've been applying to industrial companies here in BC, but they are mostly camp jobs in AB and SK. If I do the CSTS online course through BCCSA, is it valid for those out-of-province jobs?


Thanks


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

HighestB said:


> I've been applying to industrial companies here in BC, but they are mostly camp jobs in AB and SK. If I do the CSTS online course through BCCSA, is it valid for those out-of-province jobs?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Cant give you an accurate ansewer but if you are planning on coming to Alberta - just take it online here:

*http://acsa-safety.org/*


----------



## chevyvortech (Aug 18, 2010)

I did mine online through enform


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

The enform one is a little more widely accepted. I'm pretty sure that all jobsites in Alberta, Manitoba, Sask,and BC accept the enform version of CSTS. It's even accepted in NFLD and NS.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Rollie73 said:


> The enform one is a little more widely accepted. I'm pretty sure that all jobsites in Alberta, Manitoba, Sask,and BC accept the enform version of CSTS. It's even accepted in NFLD and NS.


Do you know if there's a difference in the course through different companies, or is the same material?

I did mine through ACSA and it was a waste of time. In fact, my 8 year old daughter completed mine for me after I got sick of watching videos. She got 100%.


----------

